# windham mtn. in ny



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

anyone been to windham mountain in new york before? i'm going there for the first time this weekend and was wondering how the blues were. i'm still a novice so the only blues i've really been on were the ones at shawnee in pennsylvania and at belleayre in new york. they weren't too steep so i'm hoping to expect something similar at windham. can someone give me feedback on the blues at windham please? thanks!


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

simplysnow said:


> anyone been to windham mountain in new york before? i'm going there for the first time this weekend and was wondering how the blues were. i'm still a novice so the only blues i've really been on were the ones at shawnee in pennsylvania and at belleayre in new york. they weren't too steep so i'm hoping to expect something similar at windham. can someone give me feedback on the blues at windham please? thanks!


I went to shawnee this past weekend and the blues there are probably the easiest ones you'll find. The blues at windham will be more difficult, but not too much more difficult. Shawnee is also tiny so you'll have more to choose from at windham to really find some trails that fit your skill level perfectly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

oo i'm super excited now, thanks!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm gonna be up there on Saturday with my gf and a couple of skier buddies I believe. The blues at Windham are far from intimidating but they will be a bit steeper than Shawnee. The biggest thing to be aware of at Windham is the ice... know it exists there and you'll be fine.

I'll let you know 100% if I'm going there if so we could take a run or two


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

hitting either hunt or windham tomorrow.... :dunno: we'll know when we get off the thruway, my buddy gets my free tickets to hunter, but i like windhams snow better..


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

windham is better than hunter but if hunters free then hunter it is!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

oo how do i get free lift tickets to hunter! i've never been but i heard it's so crowded that it's like a bowling alley, haha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

simplysnow said:


> oo how do i get free lift tickets to hunter! i've never been but i heard it's so crowded that it's like a bowling alley, haha.


rip hard :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

lisevolution i'm going to windham on sunday, but thanks for the offer. maybe we could meetup another time?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

for sure, I may end up staying there for a second day or going up again on Monday, but if not we'll figure it out. have fun out there, that's what's important!


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

my brother went there recently and told me that the line for rentals is extremely long and annoying, and they are step ins too i believe. this is if you or ur friends are renting that is.. aside from that he said he was nicer in comparison to hunter, softer snow and less people


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Windham is the one place i would def not go if you are renting because its the biggest mess I've ever seen, we got there early and waited for my friend to rent...what a mistake must have taken an hour and a half to two hours. I'm going up now ill let you know how the snow is...I'm sure its icy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Windham is 2 hours for me and if I'm going to go 3 I'm going to VT. Rode Windham today the conditions were good it snowed most of the morning and there was the hinting of pow but there was still a lot of ice...very unforgiving. Otherwise good day all round however it did get beyond crowded at around 10 but cleared up and like 1230...there still were too many people on some pretty tight trails...not a good recipe.


----------

